# STRANGE TALES 3: The Moon Also Rises & The Lords of Zero -- 99c



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Moon Also Rises & The Lords of Zero (Strange Tales)

THE MOON ALSO RISES: Three American tourists attend a bullfight at a little town in southern Spain ... but why is it being held at midnight? (First published in _Dark Discoveries_ magazine)

THE LORDS OF ZERO: A writer finds himself living in a bad, decrepit housing project. It seems that the worst threat is the local gang ... but there are other dangers he can't even start to dream of. (First published in the anthology _Gathering the Bones_, ed. Jack Dann, Ramsey Campbell, Dennis Etchison)

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR: Tony Richards' novels have been published by HarperCollins, Tor, Headline, Dark Regions Press, and Pan Macmillan, with his latest book -- TROPIC OF DARKNESS -- due out in 2013 from Simon and Schuster. His debut work -- 'The Harvest Bride' -- made the shortlist for the HWA Award for Best First Novel, and in 2008 his collection 'Going Back' was shortlisted for the British Fantasy Award. He has seen into print more than a hundred short stories, with his tales appearing in Asimov's, Hitchcock's, F&SF, Weird Tales, Cemetery Dance, and many top anthologies including Best New Horror. Widely traveled, he often uses places he has visited as settings for his work. His fiction includes the Raine's Landing dark fantasy adventures, a group of stories set in the imaginary town of Birchiam-on-Sea on the south coast of England, his Future Africa tales in Hitchcock's, and his Immortal Holmes series on Amazon Kindle.*

_"Richards is a master"_ - RT Book Reviews.
_"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice"_ - John Pelan.
_"One of the great masters of dark fiction, a hell of a writer"_ - Horror World.
_"Man, can this guy write. He has the power to introduce you all over again to the pleasures of reading good prose"_ - Ed Gorman.
_"For the sheer pleasure of reading a story by a master of the art, he is hard to beat"_ - Black Static magazine.
_"An amazing voice"_ - James A. Moore.
_"Tony Richards always turns in a first-class story"_ - Ronald Chetwynd-Hayes.

You can view the complete STRANGE TALES series, each for 99c, here: http://amzn.to/yHs9F9


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This entirre series looks like great fun. I'm going shopping!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy reading!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Tony,and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find out more about my fiction, both on Kindle and in print, at my website:
http://www.richardsreality.com


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> THE MOON ALSO RISES: Three American tourists attend a bullfight at a little town in southern Spain ... but why is it being held at midnight? (First published in _Dark Discoveries_ magazine)


Saw THE MOON ALSO RISES in the title of this thread and thought, "uh-oh, Hemingway's a vampire."

Looks like I'm not too far off...


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been talking about the process of writing a short story on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm producing new short stories all the time. Just finished another one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I write in other genres, but horror/supernatural is my favorite.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Another week, another bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Half the covers on my signature are by Steve Upham. To look at more of his artwork, check out his site here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can view some more of my collections and novels by clicking on the covers in my signature (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just uploaded a new one yesterday.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These small books are samples from my far larger horror/suspense collection (see below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Although I've started doing well in the UK as well the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

"Unlike many low-cost kindle books, the author actually proofread the book and formatted it properly!" -- http://amzn.to/MhGcEW


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These small STRANGE TALES books are tasters from the much larger book below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some brand-new stories of mine are on the way to Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy now, while stocks last!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A perfect Halloween read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published work on Kindle -- with the exception of all but one of my Immortal Holmes tales -- has appeared in print in some magazine or collection (usually a top one) before going onto KDP. You can enjoy them here for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these dark and chilly evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

"We all like 'strange,'" -- Richard Gere, Internal Affairs.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to take a look at these excellent stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've chosen some of my very best ones for the _Strange Tales _ series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These short _Strange Tales _ collections are intended as samples of my work. The big book of stories is in my signature below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's your chance to look at them again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again. Enjoy!


----------

